# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة الزعيم (1) vs كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي(0) أبطال أفريقيا الجمعة 17-4-2009 (يوغندا)

## الطيب الشريف

*بدأت المباراة قبل قليل 

تشكيلة المريخ 

حافظ 

الزومة / دامر / الباشا / بلة جابر 

لاسانا / الشغيل / راجي / سعيد السعودي 

ايداهور / وارغو 

بالتوفيق للمريخ 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركنية لكمبالا
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أول ركنية في المباراة لصالح كمبالا
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*حضور جماهيري كبير في المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*يارب نصرك للمريخ
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم لنصر المريخ اليوم يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ الدقيقة 7
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*دامر ينقذ المريخ من تسديدة
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*اعلام السودان والمريخ والهلال على الناحية الجنوبية للملعب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*7 دقائق النتيجة بيضاء
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مخالفة مع وارغو على الناحية الشمال
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*لاسانا يسدد ترتد من العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة مريخية خطيرة من لاسانا ارتدت من العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*10 دقائق والنتيجة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نعود بعد الصلاة
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*المريخ يبدأ المباراة بتوازن جيد ويبادل كمبالا الهجمات
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*وفد رفيع المستوى يشرف المباراة 

مصطفى اسماعيل 

ابراهيم غندور 

لام أكول
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وارغو عامل عمايل
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*هجمة شرسة للفريق اليوغندي يخلصها السعودي
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*15 دقيقة والنتيجة التعادل
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*ماشاء الله لغاية الأن تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..........
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قلق قالو بسخن بره
انا قايل راجى تعبان شويه
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*تسديدة وارغو تمر جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الطيب الشريف
لك تحياتي وأنت تمسك بقرني الثور

*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*الشغيل مش ولابد أخطاء كثيرة  يغطي عليها سعيد السعودي........
 وقلق يجري عملية الأحماء
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*20 دقيقة والتعادل ما يزال
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قلق دا منو خوفه
بقا مستهتر شديد
ربنا يهدي الليلة

*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*اللهم نصرك ياقدير
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب يا رب يا رب يا رب 
 يا رب   يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب   يا رب
 يا رب   يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب  يا رب
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااماااااااااااااااااااا  ااات  للشغيل
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*الحمد لله عاد الشغيل بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الله ينصر المريخ
ياجماعة أنا برجف شديييد

*

----------


## ميدو1

*الشغيل دا والله اكتر زول مخوفنى ... الله استر 
*

----------


## كته

*انا ماشى اصلى
انشاءالله يارب
اجى القى وارغو جاب قون
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*24 دقيقة والنتيجة التعادل
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*25 دقيقه من الشوط الأول والنتيجه تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

انا ماشى اصلى
انشاءالله يارب
اجى القى وارغو جاب قون



آآميييييييييييييين
دعواتك ياشيخ كته
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*تسلل على كمبالا
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*لاسانا ماشاء الله ميه الميه
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*كتة كتر الدعوات
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*حافظ اليوم هادئ حسب كلام المذيع
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*تماس للمريخ  راجي على التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*ياشباب دعواتكم مع صلاة العصر بالنصر للمريخ إنشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*التشكيلة ميه الميه
شباب كلها ومتحركين تمام
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*عمر حاتمانا يهدد مرماه
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*28 دقيقة حسب توقيت مريخاب اونلاين وما يزال التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*والمحاور شغالة كويس
بس راجي ماسامعنو كتير؟
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مخالفة من راجي لصالح كمبالا سيتي د 30
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*نصف الساعة تمضي والنتيجه تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*التحكيم لحدي هسي مستواه كويس
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مخالفة من موسى الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة لكمبالا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*سليمة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*أكثر من 300 مشجع من جنوبنا الحبيب يساندون الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*بطل يا حافظ 

يبعد تسديدة موسيس للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة خطيرة يبعدها حافظ ركنية
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*والان نترك المايكرفون مع الزملاء سامي وعثمان ومحمد حسين
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*ماشاء الله ياحافظ .......ينقذ كرة خطيره في الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس يوغندي
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*سعيد السعودي يؤدي مباراة العمر ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس يوغندي من راجي
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*وارغو يشكل صداع لدفاع كمبالا
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*35 دقيقه تمر على مجريات الشوط الأول والنتيجه تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*35 دقيقة والمريخ يحافظ علي ايقاع المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

والان نترك المايكرفون مع الزملاء سامي وعثمان ومحمد حسين



ماشي وين فاكي لينا التور دا يالطيب؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*أكثر من لاعب من كمبالا سيتي  يقوم برقابة وارغو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ماشاء الله المحاور شغاله شغل صاح
المدافعين شبه مرتاحين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*السعودي يابطل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*40 دقيقة وركنية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة مرمي مريخية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*اللهم ثبت حافظ يارب
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*حافظ ينقذ كرة خطيره من كرة ركنيه........ماشاء الله ياحافظ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اين ايداهور ووراغو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مخالفة مع دامر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*حافظ على الأرض
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الباشا والمخالفة المريخية وحافظ علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*حافظ على الأرض.......بالسلامة إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*عظيم انت يامريخ 

التحية لجمهور جنوبنا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*ياخي والله أنا أعصابي منتهيه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نتمني ان ينتهي الشوط الاول تعادليا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نهاية الشوط الاول تعادلي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الله أكبر
قطعنا ربع المشوار بنجاح والحمد لله

*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*الشوط الأول ينتهي بسلام الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*نصرك يارب 

يوسف ده جننا جن خلينا ليهو الرادى
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*دعواتكم ياشباب بالنصر بإذن الله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اكثروا من الدعاء
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ياسر المنا بيقول إنو المستوى ما بالمستوى المطلوب
وإنو منكمش ومتراجع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بســــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا محمد، من صام يوماً واحداً، 
وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت كان، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر، فتقول الملائكة: يا إله السموات والأرض، من هذا العبد؟ فيُجيبهم النداء، يا ملائكتي هذا عبدٌ من عبيدي قرأالدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة ثم يُنادي المنادي من قِبل الله تعالى أن أصرفوه إلى جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
يا محمد، ما من عبد يدعو وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار، وعدد أوراق الأشجار، وقطر الأمطار، وبوزن السموات والأرض، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله 
يا محمد، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غُفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى، وقطر الأمطار، وورق الأشجار، ووزن الجبال وعدد ريش الطيور، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات، وعدد الوحوش والدواب، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله.ولو صارت البحار مداداً والأشجار أقلاماً والإنس والجن والملائكة، وخلق الأولين الآخرين يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفني المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ولا يقدرون على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء. 
ـ وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه، بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان
ـ وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله تعالى عنه، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء.
وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه، كلما أردتُ أن أنظر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، أقرأ هذا الدعاء.
ـ وقال سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه، كلما أشرع في الجهاد أقرأ هذا الدعاء، وكان تعالى ينصرني على الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء.
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً، شفاه الله تعالى؛ أو كان فقيراً، أغناه الله تعالى؛ ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه؛ وإن كان عليه دين خلص منه، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قرائته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمناً من شرالشيطان، وجور السلطان.

قال سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قال لي جبريل: يا محمد، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يُعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم.وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلَّمه لمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح الشهداء، ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعده الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم

فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً مستمراً إن 
شاء الله تعالى.فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته، وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته، إنه على ما يشاء قدير وبعباده خبير والحمد لله رب العالمين

*الدعاء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين،لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين،سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير ، وهو على كل شيء قدير.لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته، خضوعاً لعظمته سبحان الله وإليه المصير ،
اللهمَّ يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، 
يا جبار السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض، 
يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم السماوات والأرض، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة .لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان، بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال والإكرام، 
اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن ………( و تسمي حاجتك) 
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا فضله، ولا 
رازق غيره.الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.اللهمَّ إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تُطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتُصلح بها أمري، وتُغني بها فقري، وتُذهب بها شري،وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني، وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع 
بها شملي، وتُبيّض بها وجهي.يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي، وفيماعندك عظمت رغبتي، فأقبل توبتي، وأرحم ضعف قوتي، وأغفر خطيئتي، وأقبل معذرتي،وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم 
الراحمين.اللهمَّ لا هاديَ لمن أضللت، ولا معطيَ لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت.اللهمَّ أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل، وأنت المنيع فلا تُرام، وأنت المجير فلا تُضام ، وأنت على كل شيء قدير.اللهمَّ لا تحرم سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك، ولا تمنع عني مواهبك لسوء ما 
عندي، ولا تُجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.اللهمَّ لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك… ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك.اللهمَّ إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا يا رحيم الآخرة، أرحمني برحمتك.اللهمَّ لكَ أسلمتُ، وبكَ آمنتُ، وعليكَ 
توكلتُ، وبكَ خاصمتُ وإليكَ حاكمتُ، فاغفر لي ما قدمتُ وما أخرتُ، وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ، وأنتَ المقدم وأنتَ المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهروالباطن، عليكَ توكلتُ، وأنتَ رب العرش العظيم.اللهمَّ آتِ نفسي تقواها، وزكها 
يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين.اللهمَّ إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل، لا تجعلني بدعائك ربي شقياً، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً ، يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين.اللهمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تُحب وترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ـ ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعينا وحافظاً و ناصراً آمين يا رب العالمين
اللهم أستر عورتي وأقبل عثرتي، وأحفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي، وعن يميني وعن شمالي،ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.اللهمَّ إني أسألكَ الصبر عند 
القضاء، ومنازل الشهداء، وعيش السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، 
يا رب العالمين.آمين يا أرحم الراحمين
-
-
-
-
و صلي اللهم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و علىآله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*500 من إبناء الجنوب يصلون كمبالا خلال 13 ساعة بالبصات
التحية لمريخاب الجنوب وهم يحملون هموم كل أهل المريخ

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*شرف المباراة مستشار رئيس الجمهورية مصطفى عثمان إسماعيل
المريخي السمح
نتمنى أن يكون فأل الخير يارب

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الحشود التي حضرت المباراة اليوم أكبر حشد يمر على الإستاد

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الأراء متضاربة حول أداء المريخ

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الشوط التاني قرب
وين عثمان والطيب وسامي
عووووووك

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بداية الشوط الثاني وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تماس لكمبالا سيتي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ربنا يستر ويهون الأمور
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*دامر يخلص الركنية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ركلة مرمى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ يلعب حافظ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*البدلاء في التسخين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كل اللعب في ملعبنا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اول ربع ساعة لو مرت علي خير ان شاء الله نفوز
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*هجمة مريخة مرت
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة خطيرة للمريخ تمر من ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مع نصر الدين الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة للمريخ علي بعد 30 ياردة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*حائط دفاعي يسددها لاسانا في الأوت
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أحمد الباشا يلعب مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*إيداهوووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الدقيقة التاسعة تشهد الهدف الأول للمريخ
قوووووووووووووووووووون إيدااهههههههههههور
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الله أكبر والنصر للمريخ

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ركنية لكمبالا يخرجها الزومة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الرجفة بقت ألف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قلق يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أعتقد حيكون بديل راجي عبد العاطي
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة مرمي مريخية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*فعلاُ خرج راجي ودخل قلق
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*يلا ياقلق زح مننا القلق
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وارغو دا سمعتو سابقاهو
عاملين عليهو رقابة غريبة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة تماس مريخية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*اليوغندييين طار ليهم والمدرب بلع لساااانو

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تهديفة قويه يحولها حافظ الى ركنية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*15قيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف وركنية يوغندية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ربنا يستر يالله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*هجمات خطرة للفريق اليوغندي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*حافظ يتألق في هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*حافظ يابطل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*عثمان ساامي والطيب
مشيتو ويييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*كورنر من تسديدة قلق القوية
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة من قلق وركنية
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة خطيرة من قلق تتحول كورنر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*خطييييييييييرة إيداهور
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*القون  التاني في الطريق
إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة تماس لكمبالا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الشغيل اكثر من ارتكاب المخالفات
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قلتو مدرب كمبالا قال شنو؟

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*السعودي سعيد مية مية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*والله أنا مامطمئن لقلق دا
كورو كلها مقطوعة

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*المحاور كلها ميه الميه

*

----------


## ميدو1

*25 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*طمبل يتأهب للدخول
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الجمهور الكبير كأن على رؤوسهم الطير
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الزعيم وراهم اللعب على أصولو
عشان كدا أحسن يسكتو سااااي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة خطيرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*يارب وارغو يجيب قون عشان النحس بتاعو يفك
قولو يارب

*

----------


## ميدو1

*الشغيل الله ادينا خيرو 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*خروج وارغو ودخول طمبل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة يوغندية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الله يستر من المخالفة دي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركنية يخرجها امير دامر من الجهة الاخري
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الفريق اليوغندي سيجري تغيير
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ياريت التيم اللعب في البداية واصل لحد النهاية


*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وارغو كان ماسكنو أكتر من لاعب في الدفاع
يعني ماسكهم ورا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة مريخية 

وبطاقة صفرا لاحد لاعبي كمبالا

اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله رب العالمين

مين زينا مين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*10 دقائق فقط قبل صافرة النهاية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*سنتنقو يضرب بله بالبونيه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وينال البطاقة الصفراء
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*خرج إيداهور ودخل العجب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ربنا يستر مع التغيرات الكتيرة دي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*دخول العجب بديلا لايداهور
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عجب

أنا شامي ريحه هدف إن شاء الله عن طريق العجب
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قلتو لي مدرب كمبالا إسمو منو؟؟

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة كمبالية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ياسلام عليك ياسعيد
اللاعب دا حيكون الجوكر بتاع الكرواتي

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*5 دقائق تفصلنا عن الفوز
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*طمبل يضيع هدف مؤكد
ياخ لمتين طمبل دا يضيع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس يوغندي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بطل الجرسة ياعثمان

*

----------


## Deimos

*فرصة خطيرة للمريخ من طمبل وتمريره من العجب بيبعدها حارس المرمي في اللحظة الحقيرة علي قول المعلق
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تماس للمريخ  د 43
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*عثمان الشريف 4 دقايق وقت بدل ضائع

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*4 دقائق ياهندسة زي ال 4 يوم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الاولي مرت 


اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الدقيقة الثانية 


اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*حافظ بطل 


الدقيقة الثالثة 


اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اخر دقيقة 


اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ياساتر    ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*7654321ثواني 


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*كبير يالمريخ ومبرووووووووووووك جماهير الزعيم
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*نحمدك يارب  كم انت عظيم يا زعيم 
الله ادانا الفي مرادنا 
الف الف الف مبرووووووووك
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مبرووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الحمد لله الذي وفق المريخ وسدد خطاه بفضل الله تعالى

*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مبروك ياباشمهندس 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مبروك العزيز عثمان الشريف
لك التحية وأنت تنقل المباراة لحظة بلحظة
التحية للطيب الشريف الأطلق الشرارة الأول وفكاها فينا
وبنسأل ويييين إنت ياسامي
ماتقول لي الكينية جات
والتحية لمحمد علي عبد الماجد كبير الجرسه
والتحية للعزيز جداً عبدالعزيز 24 
وبقول ليكم مبروووووووووووووك
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مبرووووووك لكل أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين

*

----------


## ميدو1

*الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك 
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك 
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك 
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك 
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أحب نجومك أحب نجومك من دفاعك لنجومك

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*العزيز سامي أحمد إبراهيم 
المريخ جاي بالكينية همتك معاهم الأبطال ديل
دا المريخ ولازم تتعب ليهو

*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

أحب نجومك أحب نجومك من دفاعك لنجومك 




يا باش الكورة انتهت بطل الجرسة 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

يا باش الكورة انتهت بطل الجرسة 



من شدة الفرح كلو بقا لي نجوم
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مبروك ياشباب وعقبال الكاس والسوبر و اندية العالم



والكبير كبير
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*يا مريخ بنحبك وأكتر يا مريخنا طعمك سكر

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله

ألف ألف مبروك لكل الصفوة 

وألف ألف مبروك لكل رواد المنتدى
*

----------


## كته

*تانى امشو قولو ضل الهلال
انتو ماسمعتو بالرجل الصالح ولا شنو
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

